# WTB: Halocardina Rubra (Opae Ula)



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I was referred to this part of the forum by another member in my search for these shrimp. Does anyone have a source/breed them? LMK! thanks!


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

i can send u some but u gotta pay. pm me.


----------



## Aquamarine (May 11, 2016)

I'm starting a tank for my 5yo son and looking for someone to give or sell about 40-50 opae ula with some macroalgae to get the tank going.

Looking specifically for red, not the pale, ones.

PM me an offer including shipping to East Coast! Thanks!!


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a healthy colony of Opae Ula shrimp.


----------

